# Our elusive dream... Found!



## Cande (Aug 10, 2015)

We're on Cayuga Lake in Ithaca, New York. 
Although my husband is an experienced sailor, and I've spent most of my life on, near and in the water with sports and small boats of all kinds, I shared his dream of finding our own liveaboard-able "nice" sailboat and becoming experienced myself. Last week we found it. We purchased it, and yesterday took it out for the first time. The right boat, the right place, the right time. A 1990 J37C in beautiful condition. 
It's a happy acquisition.


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

Congratulations to the two of you.
Welcome to Sailnet.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Congrats .How about some pictures?


----------



## Cande (Aug 10, 2015)

Thank you very much! We'll probably be posting to the forum regularly. We have so many questions! Our first day out on our new boat was exciting. A real learning experience. Luckily the wind was light.
I'm having difficulty posting a Profile Photo? Can you assist? 
Again, thanks, and I'm looking forward to using Sailnet often,
Cande


----------



## Cande (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks so much. . . What a nice welcome! Much appreciated,
Cande


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

:worthless:

Congratulations !


----------



## Cande (Aug 10, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Thats are pretty boat to not have pictures... Welcome!


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

Pictures or it didn't happen


----------



## Pegu club (Jun 10, 2012)

RobGallagher said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen [/QUaOTE]
> 
> Rob, you stole my thunder,
> 
> And congrats on the new boat, very happy for you.


----------



## Cande (Aug 10, 2015)

Cute! I'm new to Sailnet, so not allowed to upload photos until I've posted ten(?) comments/questions. However, I'm so thrilled that we found this boat I can "barely" contain myself (name of the boat is "Dancin' Bare"originally from Clayton, NY). Have already taken a few pics.
Cande


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

I love the cruising J's. Is it really on Cayuga Lake? Having spent time in Ithaca in the 70s getting an engineering degree at Cornell, I don't recall seeing many boats that size on Cayuga.


----------



## Cande (Aug 10, 2015)

You must come back for a visit. No there aren't many boats over this size. It was fun, sailing this boat on Sunday, when the races are out from Ithaca Yacht Club. We were sailing only on the mainsail, and a couple boats, hailed us, asking to race.. Are you kidding? First time out? Light wind? But watch out, we're going to have some fun.
Where are you located? (My husband first joined the yacht club here in about 1972 or so... The Johnson School).


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

My first wife was from Aurora, and so I spent a lot of time around Cayuga Lake in the 1970's and into the 1980's. It is really beautiful up there. That should be a great boat for your purposes, although her speed means that a decent daysail could take you all the way to Union Springs and back. 

Jeff


----------



## Cande (Aug 10, 2015)

I wish! We are going to look at winter storage at Union Springs. Haven't yet seen the facility.


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

.............waiting for boat pictures........:cut_out_animated_em


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I haven't been to that yard in close to 20 years, but it used to be a wonderful old style yard. I used to love to drive down to sniff the boats when I had a bit too much farm and not enough boats. Back then the yard was full of neat old wooden (power and sail) boats as well as a slew of pretty mundane production boats. 

It was always a cool moment when you slipped down the alley between those two 19th century stores and there appeared the yard reaching out into the lake beyond. I looked on Google Earth. It looks like one of the old stores and the old barn of a shed has been taken down. 

Jeff


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow that is a big boat for that lake! I will be there this weekend dropping my son off at Cornell. I love the region, it is really beautiful. Just wish it was not quite such a long drive, and really wish it was not such a scary one in the winter!


----------



## Cande (Aug 10, 2015)

Pictures are up, though just a couple. Will try to take some this weekend.

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/members/cande-albums-j37c-1990-new-us.html


----------



## Cande (Aug 10, 2015)

It's a very big lake!


----------



## CharlzO (Nov 12, 2013)

My uncle has a place on the Eastern shore, halfway up, and I spent last season based out of Treman in Ithaca, and had a wonderful summer on the lake! Plenty of opportunity for tacking practice too  Good windy days, you can get quite a ways up the lake in a day, but it's such a great place, with plenty of great towns along the way. Boat looks great too!


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome to SailNet, Cande. I added a link to your post as most people don't think about going to the albums to see pictures. You can also add pictures within your post.

Have fun with your new boat!


----------



## Cande (Aug 10, 2015)

Thank you, Donna,
Still getting used to Sailnet, any help is appreciated!
Cande


----------

